# Forum > News > Contests >  RAF game time + Heart of the Nightwing (EU&US) FREE !!!! 8 hours limitied

## cherry0706

*Thank you all !
Today is The National Day of China , we are plan to hold a promotion for all the old customers and new customers for RAF game time 
*
*
Everyone who watched this thread and POSTED will get 1 RAF game time + RAF mount !!

Requirements :

*1: Member on ownedcore who used cherry0706 before and Donator or higher usergroup member from OWNEDCORE who never used cherry0706's service 

2: Post my thread with your SKYPE name in like "Hey its me vivinahou on skype"

3: no scam history before 

4:1 ppl only get 1 . not works for you creat multip ownedcore account or multip skype to add me!!

5: the promotion will end in 8 hours after i post my new thread !!

7: need your battle.net can send RAF !


*Steps :
post into my thread with your skype name then contact me through skype with your ownedcore name ,then i will give you email adress to send RAF and the RAF game time will be done in few mins or few hours 
*
*

Skype : vivinahou

*

----------


## Xel

Approved although this seems like more of a giveaway. 

Hey, I just met you
And this is crazy
But here's my Skype: *removed on request*
So gametime me maybe ^^ 

EDIT: Works like a dream.
EDIT2: Had to edit the rules, you have to be a donator or higher. 
Sorry for the confusion.

----------


## Maisteri

maisteri28 here.

----------


## sed-

skpe sedkanji

----------


## vetolavman

hey, add vetolavman on skype please  :Smile:

----------


## Basium

Got the gametime, THANKS :Big Grin:

----------


## xsx

Thanks! The person was really nice and i got the RAF gametime really fast!  :Cool:

----------


## Thunderofnl

Hey skype: Tunderofnl here  :Big Grin: 

Edit: He/she was very fast! Thanks for the Gametime!

----------


## tdevries

Hello my skype is friesandchicken thx in advance.

----------


## kozzzan

This is great!
Skype: ariavaladi

----------


## Maisteri

Got my mount and my gametime.

Really awesome!

----------


## eah127

Hi my skype name is eah127

----------


## tialk

Hey, please add me - skype: mtschreppl 

will this work with annual pass active?  :Wink:

----------


## abovegod

my skype name is zaraki89kenpachi

Very generous of you! Very nice person to talk to! gotta love this ^^

Got my raf withing 5 minutes! very nice, Thank you very much!

----------


## porphyria

Hello, my skype name is jdebunt  :Smile:

----------


## kozzzan

This is awesome. Added him, we spoke, and bam - got my mount and gametime.
Really generous, and kind.

+rep

----------


## FlyingMexican

Hello, my skype is Flying_Mexican, thanks in advance  :Smile:

----------


## LimeRain

Hello!
My skype: and1mixtap3

----------


## PaulDok

Sucks to be the new guy here  :Frown: 
Anyway kudos for doing such giveaways.

----------


## FireFrostArcane

hey please add my skype marlonhettinga

thanks so much!!

----------


## Hyourin

Greetings, my Skype name is Hyourin69. 

Need the gametime to personally test Mists  :Wink:  

Adding you on Skype in a moment.
Thanks a lot for great giveaway! <3

----------


## FireFrostArcane

Got it really quickly, thanks so much!!!

----------


## Hyourin

Got it after 10mins, wonderful contest :Smile:

----------


## Aurina

Hey - Did a few trades with you, skype history can tell.

Skype: [email protected]/Rootyqt

----------


## Gelix

Great action! My skype is gelix.gelix

----------


## phantom325

Hey there, bought around 6 unmerged accounts, and some gametime from you before, and it has always been great  :Smile: 
My skype is asevenx333 and I will be home in 8 hours, so I'll drop you a message then. 
Thanks!

----------


## jamie271095

Hello, my skype name is jamie.richardson95, thanks in advance!

----------


## Cecu

hello, im Cecu, my skype is apxutekt

----------


## CHRlST

Hey it's me, Gnominator1337  :Smile:

----------


## Maccer

Skype: mark8b

Thanks !

Edit: Got my month and the mount, awesome!

----------


## dexter234

Weee love free stuff, long time buyer already tho  :Smile:  love to get some stuff back, great way to do business!

----------


## Nikentic

Hattifnatt93 on skype

----------


## natt_

Hey its me Festfillerofl on skype! 8 hours  :Big Grin:  Im 7 min late? :P Just saw it! Very nice of you to give something to the community!  :Smile:

----------


## Sychotix

Not sure if too late... skype is "sychotix" and I can't message you atm cuz I am not at home T.T

EDIT: I +RepX5'ed you regardless for having a great contest. I'm sure alot of people benefited from this.

----------


## cakesofdoom

Hey allready added you on skype :')


- skype name =Shaun_melons1

----------


## Elektropop

Kastkniv on skype  :Smile: 
I'm probly to late but w/e, trying never hurts.

----------


## irfanqureshi

Hi mate,

my skype name is wolfy.pg

would love to be in ur buddy list.

----------


## Nyarly

If it's not too late, i'd like it too please  :Big Grin: 

Skype username : NanaCry


I read that : 5: the promotion will end in 8 hours after i post my new thread !!
But is it another thread or this thread you're talking about ?

Happy national day !

----------


## xflinn

skype is sbinlee1

----------


## Nightshadey

HEY I JUST ADDED YOU vivinahou and this is crazy
But here is my Skype Omg.pwned12
So add me maybe? <3

----------


## Derpina

Nvm. 10 char

----------


## spookje

likely too late, but my skype is yvartjuh.

Either way, thanks for doing this! Great gesture!

----------


## jpkbeddu

Heyyy.. am ur recent buyer curfew66 in skype  :Smile:

----------


## Dante

Dante.Fritsch is me  :Smile:  add me so i can get another month of wow ^-^

----------


## Koraxor

On the off-chance this is still going, gonna throw mine on here as well, my skype is Devin.

----------


## Nyarly

Received mine, very cool guy, thank you !  :Big Grin: 
(already +5 repped you)

----------


## irfanqureshi

didnt get mine though I requested before many guyz, may be I am unlucky that I couldnt find him online.

mate will I be getting it when I find you online?

----------


## Spurven

Extremely generous. My skype name is *Mygland15.*

----------


## Dirtpetit

Skype name: Dirtpetit

----------


## myran2

If this is still going on, I'd love a free month.
Skype: Alternative2_

----------


## temp123

Hey its me ted.brook on skype, used your services before, would love to find out if this over.

Thanks a lot

----------


## PBALLER325

Hey its me perfidyling

----------


## sed-

am 99% sure this is over with, it was an event that lasted 8hours?

----------


## kaiyondaime

yup pretty sure it's over now...

did contact with rogue.blade7154 as the id though

----------


## fir3d3mon

hey its ashar.ahmad1 from skype  :Smile:

----------


## ThorDesigns

My skype is Albion542

----------


## kjankoski

Skype: kristi.kiki  :Smile:

----------


## sed-

for all you gray kiddies try reading again lulz,




> *Thank you all !
> Today is The National Day of China , we are plan to hold a promotion for all the old customers and new customers for RAF game time 
> *
> *
> Everyone who watched this thread and POSTED will get 1 RAF game time + RAF mount !!
> 
> Requirements :
> 
> *1: Member on ownedcore who used cherry0706 before and Donator or higher usergroup member from OWNEDCORE who never used cherry0706's service 
> ...

----------


## blablablajoe

Things like this make me smile, gotta always love people who give back to the community. Hand clap for you sir /bow

----------


## VersaGER

skype Imoen1337

----------


## Falkeid

> skype Imoen1337


<Insert triple facepalm picture here> 

"This promotion ends 8 hours after I made this thread"

----------


## sed-

> skype Imoen1337


i love your reading skillz lulz,

----------


## Dante

skype: jk,iknowgiveawayhasended

----------

